# thinking about LED lights and I am new to growing



## Polomanjosh (Jan 28, 2009)

I am just got my permit today and am ready to take off,  I have been reading about lights A LOT... Does any one know anything about how well the LED lights are. Or can you lead me in the correct direction.  The Room is about 9 foot by 10 foot.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 28, 2009)

Polomanjosh said:
			
		

> I am just got my permit today and am ready to take off,  I have been reading about lights A LOT... Does any one know anything about how well the LED lights are. Or can you lead me in the correct direction.  The Room is about 9 foot by 10 foot.



9X10, forget the LED's

Your going to want to shoot for 450000 lumens or 6, 600 watt lights or 3, 1000 watt lights and 1, 600.

Probably better reduce the size of your grow area.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 28, 2009)

Polomanjosh said:
			
		

> Or can you lead me in the correct direction. .


Okay, don't buy LEDs.  Get something proven (and much cheaper)....HID lighting.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 28, 2009)

Baaaaah, follow the herd of sheep, dont buy leds

if you want real info on leds do not look on this site

**on a side note, for that size room i would not use LEDs


**Disclaimer

This is only my opinion


----------



## Hick (Jan 28, 2009)

84VW said:
			
		

> Baaaaah, follow the herd of sheep, dont buy leds
> 
> if you want real info on leds do not look on this site
> 
> ...



It is simple FACT that LED's have not progressed to the point that they can compare to HID. 
It isn't following the "herd/sheep", it is following "success".. 
your "negativity" about _this_ site is becoming boring..:ignore:


----------



## Rockster (Jan 28, 2009)

:yeahthat:

Welcome to Marijuana Passion Polomanjosh.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2009)

I use Floras,,very small grow area. 
For that size grow area,,there is only one proven light system,,and thats HID's. It would Bankrupt a small country to put enough LED's to grow in a 90sf area.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 28, 2009)

im sorry, opinions are not allowed on this site i forgot

and he asked if anyone here knows how well leds work

i dont recall reading about your personal experience with leds...hmmm 
thats why i say this is not the site for leds....i didnt say they are better or worse...just trying to help the guy out if he wants to actually learn about leds and not push him one way or another


----------



## Hick (Jan 28, 2009)

Everyones opinions are allowed, even encouraged.. BUT.. they should be presented in a manner not belittling or berating to the site or it's members.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 28, 2009)

i fail to see where i belittled anyone, the guy asks about LEDS and gets NO!!! DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just trying to give the guy the info he asked for

i apologize if i belittled anyone


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys,,quick question.

Why tha hell is there always this bickering when someone ask a freaken question about LED's? The guy doesnt give one rats *** about this kinda crap. He ask a simple question,,thats it.  Anybody thats been on Growsites has probably seen this many times. This touchy,feely crap,when people ask this freaken Question "What Lights Do I Use" 
Can someone please tell me why! I mean am I missing something,,a club that ya join where ya make money selling HID's and LED's or something?


----------



## 84VW (Jan 28, 2009)

cowboy, this is the only place i have found that you are an idiot if you mention LEDs

the OP asked about leds but i didnt post the actual info in here since i would be yelled at, i just messaged him with it


----------



## hashplant420 (Jan 28, 2009)

im usiing led and i got a friend who is using them in a bigger area then h egots and im getting sick of people putting the led down if you dont got them or tried them dont give people a negative response eevry one thinks they need to be close to the plant witch is actually false one panel can cover 3 square foot buy being hung on the celling


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 28, 2009)

There are various LED grows on this site and none of them have seemed to work out very well. The only successful one I've seen on the site is here: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34609 

Even with this successfull LED grow, it took 3 expensive UFOs (I think they run near 500) to produce enough light for just 6 plants. While it was interesting to see an LED grow work, realisticly lighting 6 plants should not cost 1500 dollars. Not to mention these 6 plants would have done just as well under a 400 watt HPS or even better under a 600 watt HPS and it would have costed no more than 400 for everything. 

I myself use LEDs and I only use them for vegging, as they don't have the power to penetrate marijuanas canopy of leaves during flowering. That being said, if you are going to get a LED grow light, make sure that the LEDs are quality brand name (like Cree) and have at least a 2 watt output per LED, 3 is better. I use a procyon and am very happy with vegging with it. In 5 years (in 5 years LED lights lose 30 percent of their power) when the time comes to replace I will get a HPS/MH in its place.  Not many people know about LEDs operating life and assume its basically forever, this is wrong. Cree has very detailed publications of tests on their LEDs and they state very clearly that a 30 percent decrease in light output will take place in 5 years. That makes all the energy cost saving points with LEDs over HID non existant. Spending a couple hundred on an HID and a hundred more on bulbs you replace every year or so is going to be WAY better than buying a new 500 dollar LED system every 5 years. Simply put, it isn't worth it. Better to buy a room full of growing equipment than to get the LEDs you need to grow.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you, whoever gave me negative reputation for trying to get real info out there for LEDs

be a man and don't do it anonymously


----------



## Growdude (Jan 28, 2009)

hashplant420 said:
			
		

> im usiing led and i got a friend who is using them in a bigger area then h egots and im getting sick of people putting the led down if you dont got them or tried them dont give people a negative response eevry one thinks they need to be close to the plant witch is actually false one panel can cover 3 square foot buy being hung on the celling



He's got a 9x10 room, hes not going to do well with LED'S simple as that, show me a grow that size that has produced.


----------



## hashplant420 (Jan 28, 2009)

if my buddy would let me take a pic of his grow i would i get from him all the time he has a led light for every other foot on his celling and he grows some descent amounts from it i can show yuou a pic of mine thats about all i can do


----------



## Hick (Jan 28, 2009)

..NOBODY has said "idiot" but you..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2009)

I think that the original poster just likes to watch everybody argue.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey hey hey ahoy there polomanjosh  and welcome!!!

I have no personal experience with LEDs but have watched a few of other peoples grows with them and a lot seem to do very well indeed and were quiet impressive. HOWEVER I would suggest that for the space you have High Intensity Discharge lamps would be far better suited. LEDs are very good for smaller confined spaces as they do not put out as much heat. They can be very expensive though unless you know how to make an LED board yourself.

I bought myself a 150watt HPS (High Pressure Sodium) for £40 as a complete set with ballast and reflector which was a good price for over here in the UK. That was off eBay. Now you want to aim for 5000 lumens per square foot if you can, so as Growdude said aim for 450,000 lumens (5000 x 90 sq ft).

Are you planning on splitting this room into part for vegging and part flowering? If so I would try to use either florescents or CFLs for vegging where possible to keep energy saving to a maximum and your electricity bill costs to a minimum. Metal Halide are great for vegging, but do soak up the watts!

Do you have a maximum amount you can grow/store?

Hope this helps


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never seen any results of a LED grow that made me think "wow, I wish I had one of those!" but I have seen plenty of HID grows like that.


----------

